

Brad Feld - startup lessons from a VC - grellas
http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/10/brad-feld-goes-off-the-grid.html

======
jbail
Q: "How do you create balance?"

A: "...I have an algorithm."

Good idea. I think I need to come up with a balance algorithm too.

